# Spoiled or hungry?



## theweber (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello from Hayden, Alabama. I need some help. I bought 4 boar goats about 3 weeks ago. One 7 month old buck, 2 year old doe with 6 week old doe and buck. The man I bought them from said he fed his herd 2 times a day with grain. Where I have them there is grass and browse. I have hay in the rack. I have started to only feed grain once a day. They cry all day like they have never been fed. Yet they are eating browse i see them. Two of them have been trying to brake into the room where the grain is. One of them even is trying to knock the door down. The little buck won't give up on trying to get in. What do I do? Am I not giving them Enuf to eat? I give them about 8 cups in the feed trough. What am I doing wrong? Or are they just Spolied.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

They are probably just spoiled. But try dividing te amount you are feeding into two feedings. And slowly give more at one time and less at the other till they are use to only being fed grain once a day


----------



## theweber (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks I will give it a go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Stacey...that should work... :greengrin: 

They are spoiled .... that is why.. they act that way.... :wink:


----------

